# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Historia botërore >  Historia fetare e Jeruzalemit

## SERAFIM DILO

Historia eshte e thjeshte per tu lexuar,e ngateruar per tu kuptuar..e te dyja bashke duhet te jene te perjeteshme.

Historit fetare o Jeruzalemi.Perse duhet lexuar nje histori fetare e perse eshte e veshtire per tu kuptuar..jo si moral,se mbase dhe ja vlen... po te jete moral i ndershem o i dobishem.
E mbase per te mos kuptuar... si histori.. shembulli me i pershtatshem duhet te jete Jeruzalemi,qyteti i shenjte historikisht.
Jeruzalemi,vendi i paqes,ku mbi murat e tij (te ndertuara nga i madhi Saliman)jetojne tre fete e sotme ebraizmi,krishterizmi,myslymanizmi.Brenda ketyre mureve qe kane qene njeqind here te prishura e njeqind here te ndertuara kane kaluar Egjyptjanet,Asiret,Babilonezet,persianet,"ballkana  sit",Seluket,Romanet,Arabet,Fatimet,myslymanet,kry  qezatat,Saracenet,Mongolet,Mameluket,Turqit,Anglez  et....e shum e shum te tjere,mbi kete qytet te shenjte ku bekemi i profecis biblike thote;
"Ky eshte Jeruzalemi;une po e vendos ne mes te popujve,e rrotull tij vendosa tokat.... .Po eshte dhe mallkimi i Krishtit..
"O Jeruzalem o Jeruzalem,qe vret profetet e nuk respekton ata qe te jane derguar...ja...shtepia juaj do te ri djere....e do ta shikoni shkaterimin...Jeruzalemi do te shkelet deri sa te mbushen kohet.

Baal perendia e tokave pjellore,ne te vjeterin Kanan ne Palestinen e sotme,shprehej;Paqe ja nje fjale qe une dua qe ti ta njohesh.

Jeruzalemi qyteti i paqes,ku emeri i tij i vjeter figuronte ne kohet e lashta si Urushamen o Urushalim(si gjithmon eshte ceshtje etimologjike,pa lere pastaj kur zdi mir as shqipen) Ir e shalom,ku Ir ebraisht eshte qytet e shalom paqe...
Pra Jeruzalem do te thote qytet i paqes,dhe nuk egziston ne bote nje qytet tjeter qe te jet derdhur aq shum gjak sa ne Jeruzalem...
Po sic dihet nganjeher...fjalet kundershtojn dhe historin,tallen me njerezimin e snobojn dhe realitetin.....

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Cdo gje fillon si histori fetare....nga nje i panjohur (e mund te thuhet dhe i pafajshem) nga ky i panjohur me emerin Terah.Ajo qe dihet per kete te panjohur e te pafajshem per historin e njerezimit eshte qe ai jetonte ne Ur te Kaldeive,ne afersi te gjirit persik,e qe nje dite vendosi te emigroj mbasi pati nje dhimje te madhe(i vdes djali Haran),Terah kerkon nje toke o vend te ri,e mer rrugen bashke me djalin e tij Abram e nje nip i gjuajtur Lot,Terah ndalon ndalon ne nje vend te quajtur Harran afer lumit Eufrate,ketu e mer vdekja,e mbase mendimi i tij ishte te shkonte ne nje vend qe quhej Kanan..
Me vone Abrami mer rrugen bashke me gruan e tij Sara e bashke me kushuririn e tij Lot..Abrami nuk eshte me i ri,ka plot 75 vjet kur niset..e keshtu arin ne token e Kannaneve e ndalon ne nje vend Sikem.E ketu mer nga zoti premtimin se kjo toke nje dite do ti perkasi trashgimtareve te tij...
Mbas nje mizerie te madhe qe bie ne ate vend per nje kohe te gjate,Abrami vendos te shkoje ne Egjypt...dhe ketu nje kurjozitet, mbasi shkon atje faraoni dashurohet me bukurine e gruas se tij Saren,e faraonit nuk i mungonin grate dhe e dinte se cish bukuria ishte nje donzhuan,por sipas bibles gruaja Sara kishte moshen 65 vjece...dhe historianet edhe sot pyesin si mund ta eksitonte faraonin nje femer me moshe te tille (Bibja flet edhe per menopauzen)...
Po mbas udhetimin ne egjipt Abrami kthehet ne vendin e tij o ne toke qe i ishte premtuar..........

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Cdo gje fillon si histori fetare....nga nje i panjohur (e mund te thuhet dhe i pafajshem) nga ky i panjohur me emerin Terah.Ajo qe dihet per kete te panjohur e te pafajshem per historin e njerezimit eshte qe ai jetonte ne Ur te Kaldeive,ne afersi te gjirit persik,e qe nje dite vendosi te emigroj mbasi pati nje dhimje te madhe(i vdes djali Haran),Terah kerkon nje toke o vend te ri,e mer rrugen bashke me djalin e tij Abram e nje nip i gjuajtur Lot,Terah ndalon ndalon ne nje vend te quajtur Harran afer lumit Eufrate,ketu e mer vdekja,e mbase mendimi i tij ishte te shkonte ne nje vend qe quhej Kanan..
> Me vone Abrami mer rrugen bashke me gruan e tij Sara e bashke me kushuririn e tij Lot..Abrami nuk eshte me i ri,ka plot 75 vjet kur niset..e keshtu arin ne token e Kannaneve e ndalon ne nje vend Sikem.E ketu mer nga zoti premtimin se kjo toke nje dite do ti perkasi trashgimtareve te tij...
> Mbas nje mizerie te madhe qe bie ne ate vend per nje kohe te gjate,Abrami vendos te shkoje ne Egjypt...dhe ketu nje kurjozitet, mbasi shkon atje faraoni dashurohet me bukurine e gruas se tij Saren,e faraonit nuk i mungonin grate dhe e dinte se cish bukuria ishte nje donzhuan,por sipas bibles gruaja Sara kishte moshen 65 vjece...dhe historianet edhe sot pyesin si mund ta eksitonte faraonin nje femer me moshe te tille (Bibja flet edhe per menopauzen)...
> Po mbas udhetimin ne egjipt Abrami kthehet ne vendin e tij o ne toke qe i ishte premtuar..........


Abrami kthehet e ndan tokat me kushuririn e tij qe i takon pjesa e Xhordanis afer detit te vdekur,ndersa Abrami vendoset ne Hebron,ketu edhe lufton nje lufte midis qyteteve-shtete,per te liruar kushuririn e tij te kapur rob,dhe fiton.
Zoti i kishte premtuar token per trashgimtaret e tij,po premtimi nuk po dukej,nuk po dukej as nje trashgimtar Sara ishte sterile nuk bente femij,e per kete i jep burrit te vet sherbetoren e saj nje babiloneze e quajtur Hagar,qe mbas nente muaj i jep nje djale i quajtur Ismael.Po sic duket nuk ishte nje gje e deshiruar nga Zoti e Zoti ja ben te qarte Abramit e i jep nje femi nga Sara i quajtur Izak,ketu qendron dhe mbrekullia,Sara kur lindi duhet te kishte nje mosh tetedhjete vjecare...

Ketu hyn dhe Jeruzalemi,Zoti i urdheron Abramit te sakrifikoj te bej kurban djalin e tij te vetem ne malin e quajtur Moriah e ku me vone do te ndertohet tempulli i Salomonit.
Mali Moriah,ky vend eshte i destinuar te jete nje nga simbolet e fese,o zemra e dy feve ebraike dhe myslymane.Vendi i sotem eshte nje vend i shenjte myslyman i quajtur Haram es-Sherif..(shqip nuk mund te perkehet) ku ndodhet kupola e shkembit...ku njerezit sot e njohin si Xhamin Omar..(percaktim i gabuar,se nuk eshte plotesisht nje Xhami e nuk e ka ndertuar sulltani Omar).
Keta gur ku eshte ndertuar Haram es-Sherif jane te shenjte si per ebrenjte e si per myslymanet,te pareve u kujton vendin ku ka ndenjur David e me von tempullin e Salomonit,ndersa te dyteve myslymaneve ju kujton vendin ku sipas tradicionit Muameti ka hipur ne qiell e eshte pranuar afer Allahut..

Po te kthehemi te Salomone,qe ishte nga mreterit me te pasur te historis e qe tradicioni donte qe te kishte nje mije vajza te reja si harem,700 gra te grades se pare e 300 gra te grades se dyte.....

Nje gje qe me pelqen ne historit fetare jane luftrat-qe i shpegojne si paqe,por ajo qe eshte me e lezecmja jane haremet...E nuk kishte person o mbret o sulltan ne orient qe mos kishte nje harem e sa me i madh te ishte haremi aq me i fuqishem ishte personi...Gjithe historit fetare te kohes se lashte kan kaluar midis lufterave dhe haremit..Zoti asaj kohe duhet te ket qene patjeter i mire...

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Jeruzalemi vendi i shenjte,qyteti i paqes,paqe fjale qe ne ate toke nuk ka mbizotruar te pakten per nje kohe te arsyeshme.Aresyeja dhe paqja..a kan egzistuar ? midis ebrenjve dhe myslymaneve,midis myslymaneve dhe krishtereve,midis te krishtereve dhe ebrenjeve,midis cdo gjeje... midis njerezve te te njejtes race o midis njerezve te te njejtes besim fetar.

Nje anglez nje fare Henri Maundell,kishte vizituar Jeruzalemin ne vitin 1697 e shkruan;Urrejte e marrezi..te papare.. midis te fetareve krishter,midis prifterinjve orthodoks e atyre latin o katolik,urrejtje e marresi per vendet e shenjta te krishterizmit,vazhdon,hajde te krishtere..gjate zenieve te tyre se kush duhet te ruante kishen o kush do te hynte i pari ne kishe per meshe i kishte ndodhur me temer se nje here qe prifterinj te shaheshin e ziheshin per "qef" ,"duke bashkuar gjakun e tyre me gjakun e sakrifikimit".

Po kjo "lufte"midis prifterinjve ka kohe e smbahet mend kur ka filluar,e ne kohen e pushtimit Turk o te perandoris otomane rreth Jeruzalemit kane qene poyhuajse te gjitha komunitetet fetare te krishtera ortodokse e latine,franceskanet,greket,sirianet,armenet,gjorgj  anet,nestorionet,kopti,maronitet  etj e etj.Por jo te gjithe ishin ne gjendje te paguanin taksat mbi vendet e shenjta te vena nga Otomanet.
Taksat o paraja,kjo arsye eshte po aq e vjeter sa ceshte Jeruzalemi.

Por zeniet o rrahjet midis prifterinjve fillojn afersisht me ardhjen e kryqezatave,qe sic thuhet objektivi i tyre qe lirimi i vendeve te shenjta o Jeruzalemit nga pushtuesit,po ne te vertet motivet ishin te tjera...e midis ketyre motiveve qe dhe ajo e kontrollit te vendeve te krishtit,zoterimi i atyre..."ne emer te tij".

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Jeruzalemi vendi i shenjte,qyteti i paqes,paqe fjale qe ne ate toke nuk ka mbizotruar te pakten per nje kohe te arsyeshme.Aresyeja dhe paqja..a kan egzistuar ? midis ebrenjve dhe myslymaneve,midis myslymaneve dhe krishtereve,midis te krishtereve dhe ebrenjeve,midis cdo gjeje... midis njerezve te te njejtes race o midis njerezve te te njejtes besim fetar.
> 
> Nje anglez nje fare Henri Maundell,kishte vizituar Jeruzalemin ne vitin 1697 e shkruan;Urrejte e marrezi..te papare.. midis te fetareve krishter,midis prifterinjve orthodoks e atyre latin o katolik,urrejtje e marresi per vendet e shenjta te krishterizmit,vazhdon,hajde te krishtere..gjate zenieve te tyre se kush duhet te ruante kishen o kush do te hynte i pari ne kishe per meshe i kishte ndodhur me temer se nje here qe prifterinj te shaheshin e ziheshin per "qef" ,"duke bashkuar gjakun e tyre me gjakun e sakrifikimit".
> 
> Po kjo "lufte"midis prifterinjve ka kohe e smbahet mend kur ka filluar,e ne kohen e pushtimit Turk o te perandoris otomane rreth Jeruzalemit kane qene poyhuajse te gjitha komunitetet fetare te krishtera ortodokse e latine,franceskanet,greket,sirianet,armenet,gjorgj  anet,nestorionet,kopti,maronitet  etj e etj.Por jo te gjithe ishin ne gjendje te paguanin taksat mbi vendet e shenjta te vena nga Otomanet.
> Taksat o paraja,kjo arsye eshte po aq e vjeter sa ceshte Jeruzalemi.
> 
> Por zeniet o rrahjet midis prifterinjve fillojn afersisht me ardhjen e kryqezatave,qe sic thuhet objektivi i tyre qe lirimi i vendeve te shenjta o Jeruzalemit nga pushtuesit,po ne te vertet motivet ishin te tjera...e midis ketyre motiveve qe dhe ajo e kontrollit te vendeve te krishtit,zoterimi i atyre..."ne emer te tij".


Ardhja e kryqezatave u dha latineve epersin mbi ortodokset,me ardhjen e Mameluki e me vone te Otomaneve ortodokset fituan nje pjese te privilegjeve te humbura.
I pari aksident serioz midis dy komuniteteve fetare eshte i vitit 1757,gjate hyrjes ne baziliken e shenjte ndeshen aspersisht prifterinjt grek ortodoks me franceskanet,mbas kesaj perleshje governatori otoman vendos njefar ligji,ndan disa detyra midis tyre,e u jet te drejten e rojes te bazilikes si ortodoksve e si franceskaneve.
Megjithekete nuk eshte se mosmarreveshjet mbaruan,pothuajse shtoheshin dita dites,psh..franceskanet kane te drejte te fshin shkallet e bazilikes qe shkojne drejt oborit te saj,e grekeri ortodoks kane te drejte te fshin oborin,por problemi eshte se ne mbarimin e shkalleve qe bashkohej me oborin kishte nje disnivel te 1 cm,problemi,ky disnivel o kjo toke qe eshte 1cm e larte kujt duhet ti perkiste?i takon shkalleve o i takon oborit..E mbi kete centimeter dita dites kishte filluar te shtohej inati e cmenduria...

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

4 nentor 1901,ajo qe njihet ne historin fetare te Jeruzalemit si "lufta e fshesave".Per disa pjese te fshira me fshese e per disa fshesa qe ishin per te fshire,e mbi keto filloi nje nga grindjet me te medhaja fundi i botes,lufte me fshesa,ulerima,zenie,te plagosur e me vone procese,te gjitha shtetet potente europiane e Rusia bashke nderhyn,qeverit qe nderyn ne fshesat..qe per nje pale jane te bekuara e per nje pale te mallkuara...

Po le te shikojm "faktet",franceskanet kishin kohe qe kerkonin te fshinin nje cep te oborit ku ortodokset reklamonin te drejten eskluzive,ne ate cep ndodhej nje banjo e kjo banjo vinte ere e duhej kanalizuar e pastruar,problemi,..afer saj ishte ndertuar mbase pa leje nga greku Eutimios nje dhome e vogel,e per te regulluar banjon duhej prishur dhoma,mbas shum e shum grindjesh e diskutimesh per te pastruar banjon bien dakort qe duhet pastruar,e mbas shume e shume diskutimesh bien dakort qe duhet prishur dhe dhoma.Mbaroi me kaq..jo..Eutimios qe nuk ishte budalla..por shum i djallezuar ncjer nje tjeter problem..kush do ti paguaj shpenzimet,e pagimi eshte "vertet" nje problem,zenje probleme diskutime pa fund,po edhe ketu per cudi mbas shume kohe bien dakort..

Rane dakort..po nuk e dinin kush ishte Eutimios,i prishen vertet dhomen por zaptoi nje vend tjeter ne obor poshte cisternes,po edhe ky vend duhej prishur per banjon..por greku Eutimios nuk humb kurrajon,ishte ambicioz,ky prift i "lezecem" kishte zbuluar nje gje interesante ne Jeruzalem,nje gje po aq te thjeshte sa dhe e vjeter...industrin e besimit..(u shiste vizitatoreve gjera te shenjta).E duhej nje vend tjeter,dhomen ja prishen poshte cisternes se oborit do ta prishnin,ateher cfar ben Eutimios do te ndertoje ne obor,por per te ndertuar duhet te mari te drejten e kontollit te oborit me ligj,po kjo e drejte nuk egziston as si ligj e as si karte..Ateher Eutimos vendos te fshije oborin...sepse kush fshin oborin fiton te drejten e fshirjes e kush fiton te drejten e fshirjes fiton te drejten e kontollimit e kush e kontrollon behet pronar i saj.....

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Ne te vertet mbas luftes se fshesave fshiheshin interesa shume me te medhaja se sa thjesht "industria" e besimit o zoterimi i vendeve te shenjta.
Mrojtjesa europiane e Jeruzalemit dhe e vendeve te shenjta ne ate kohe i perkiste Frances,republikes se trete Franceze ateiste,pra mbas franceskaneve ishte Franca dhe mbas prifterinjve ortodoks grek ishte Rusia.Te kontollosh vendet e shenjta do te thote te kontrollosh Jeruzalemin e mbase me vone gjithe zonen pereth,pra Jeruzalemi ishte qendra e Ruseve nuk u besohej te ishte kaq e lehte,ne ate kohe ishin bere padron te manastirit ne malin Athos pse nuk duhet te mbronin dhe te shkretin Eutimios.

Eutimos mbasi pa qe kishte shpatullat e mbojtura nga Ruset u ben te ditur te gjithe prifterinjve ortodoks se do ta mbroj deri ne fund fshirjen e oborit...
3 nentor prifti franceskan del te fshije oborin,menjeher dalin prifterinjt ortodoks,ulerima sharje kacafytje..vjen policia e vendos pak qetesi,informoen te gjitha qeverit europiane e Ruse,fillon nje lufte e meshehur dipllomatike,si perfundim mbas presionit Francez franceskanet fitojn te drejten e fshirjes..
4 nentor,perseritet e njejta skene por kesaj rradhe me me teper violenc,mbaron dita bashke me perleshjen,bilanci i dites 18 franceskan te plagosur 7 italian 1 francez 2 gjerman 2 polak 3 arab 1 maltez 1 shpanjoll 1 hollandes.Ne vendin e shenjte i kthyer ne fushe beteje ku kerkohej ndime e shpejte dhe kirurget kishin filluar te mjekonin,Grekerit po terhiqeshin te kenaqur nga fitorja...

Lufte dipllomatike e procese ne europe,gazetat titullojn nga fshesa te shpata,te gjitha shtete kunder njera tjetres,franca do ta mbylli kete incident italia e gjermania nuk jan dakort......edhe Ruset kerkojn ta mbyllin kete incident....

Konsolli Rus i quajtur Jacowlev jep nje shpegim te lezecem e te habitshem per njarjen qe ndodhi...pak a shume thot:I gjithe fai eshte i seksit-keta prifterinjt grek duke pasur te gjithe nga nje familje ilegale..duhet ta mbajne familjen,nuk kane kopillikun e franceskaneve qe jane beqar....Dhe perfundon-"ajo qe u be u be une tani kam lare duart"

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Jeruzalemi nuk eshte vetem nje qytet i shenjte,eshte dhe behet dhe nje qytet i modes,e sic dihet moda egziston se egzistojn dhe interesat.
Qe ne vitin 333 nje udhetues qe duhet te ishte Frances kishte shkruar nje liber-Nga Bordo deri ne Jeruzalem,ku shpegonte gjithcka udhetimin,vendet ku duhej ndaluar traditat e veshjet e vendit,sot do quhej "tregues turistik"
Dhe ne fakt inagurimin e modes Jeruzalem e kishte bere familja imperjale e Kostandinit,qe nena e tije Elena qe sjell moden e krishterizimit e fillon ndertimet e vendeve te shenjta kristjane.
Kostandini ishte e donte te qendronte nje ushtarak e mbi te gjitha ishte Roman,kuptohet qe kur mori pjese ne keshillin ekumenik ne Nicea ne vitin 324,e mori pjese sepse deshte te zgjitheshin grindjet teologjike midis te krishtereve.Si Roman ishte alergjik ndaj interpretimeve fetare,ishte per urdher e qartesi,duhet ti ket pare me ironi keta fetar qe diskutonin ,degjonte e tunde koken;gjera pa kuptim gjera prifterinjsh.Por Kostandini i shtyre nga nena shkoi personalisht bashke me te per ti dhene kesaj asambleje uficozitetin e imperatorit.
Si do qe te kete qene si imperator Kostandini ka qene patjeter djale i mire,e donte dhe e degjonte mamane.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Ishte nje grua Elena, me kete fillon dhe kristianizimi i Jeruzalemit,kishte filluar vite me pare po ishte kjo grua qe e solli ne mode i dha shkelqim.
Reth shekullit te peste mbas renies te imperos Romane fillon e futet ne Jeruzalem paraja e Bizantit,moda e Jeruzalemit vazhdon akoma,edhe kesaj rradhe si pasoj e nje gruaje e quajtur Eudosia e veja e imperatorit.... Eshte kjo grua qe vazhdon ndertimet e gjerat e tjera,por mbi te gjitha eshte kjo qe i jep te drejten ebrenjve te drejte e hyrjes ne Jeruzalem,te huaj ne token e tyre.

Ne vitin 614 ringjallet impero Persian i udhehequr nga Korso II,e rrethon dhe e pushton Jeruzalemin,pushtimi zgjati pak per arsye se te rrethuarit hapen deren, hebrenjte e ndjenin veten te shtypur nga te krishteret.Ebrenjte kishin shume motive per te mos dashur persianet...po qe te arinin ti preferonin ndaj kristjaneve kjo tregon se si trajtoheshin nga bizantinet.Jo vetem qe hapen porten po morren pjese edhe ne ushterin persiane e kjo gje me mbrapa u kushtoi shtrenjte.
Po dhe nje arsye o motiv per te mos dashur bizantet e kishin,jane ato motivet e thjeshta qe i ngrejne inatin edhe njeriut me te qete ne bote;ndyshimi i fese me urdher.Heraklio imperatori bizantin pretendonte te pagezonte ebrenjte e ti bente qytetar te perandoris bizantine,por edhe ai duket nuk i njihte ebrenjte.
Korso II mbasi pushton Jeruzalemin si cdo pushtues qe duhet respektuar shkateron vendet e shenjta dhe fillon e masakron prifterinjt e krishter.Por mbas pake kohe Korso per habi te ebrenjve fillon e ndryshon politiken e tij,jo qe nuk ndjek me prifterinjt por fillon edhe nderton kishat e prishura.Donte te afrohej me Bizantin kerkonte te ndante pushtetin ne orient bashke me perandorin Bizantine.
Heraklio nuk donte tja dinte e nuk i duhej ajo paqe,shkon ne Jeruzalem e mund Persianet ne vitin 629,e fillon e hakmeret me popullsin izraliane,masakron sepse sipas tij e kishin tradhetuar.
Por edhe ketu kemi nje shfaqesim model fetar,pak a shume mbas masakres eshte shprehur:duhen falur,"vellezerit qe te japin nje shpulle duhet ti kthejme faqen tjeter"Edhe hipokrizia nuk paska fund,por sic dihet urrejtja eshte me e forte se cdo liber fetar bashke me mesimet e Krishtit.

----------


## darwin

Postimi nr.2 dhe 3 (me përjashtim të Solomonit) mbështeten mbi hamëndje, jo histori.

Nëse po, trego ndonjë shënim ose autor historik që flet mbi ato që thua. 



(Unë p.sh mund të kontribuoj në temë mbi jetën e perandorit legjendar dhe të paharruar Tito dhe vendimin e tij historik për këtë farë qyteti, po fillimisht do ishte mirë të pastronim nga kjo temë historike fabula si Abrahami).

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Postimi nr.2 dhe 3 (me përjashtim të Solomonit) mbështeten mbi hamëndje, jo histori.
> 
> Nëse po, trego ndonjë shënim ose autor historik që flet mbi ato që thua. 
> 
> 
> 
> (Unë p.sh mund të kontribuoj në temë mbi jetën e perandorit legjendar dhe të paharruar Tito dhe vendimin e tij historik për këtë farë qyteti, po fillimisht do ishte mirë të pastronim nga kjo temë historike fabula si Abrahami).


Eshte historia e diteve te sotme peralle,e ti pretendon qe historia fetare te jete e faktuar,me duket se pretendon shum...

Mund te shkruash cfar te duash e si te duash:(dhe historia Romake me pelqen)..por mos pretendo te mos shkruaj perallat qe di..Perrallat kan nje moral..varet nga personi se si do ti kuptoj e interpretoj...

----------


## mujoislam

Serafim sa po e kuptoj une ti qenke krishter,ne baz te historis qe e ke shenuar,kurse darwin mos pretendo qe ti  bejesh njerz antifetar,se feja eshte ajo qe e mban njeriun te gjall,e jo historia

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Ne vitin 632 arin dhe myslymanet,dhe si fillim jane nga te paret pushtues qe sjellin njefar paqe sidomos per popullin e shtypur Izraelit,por dhe ndaj krishtereve sillen mire duan te vendosin nje harmoni te pakten njerezore e kuptohet dhe fetare.Myslumanet e asaj kohe ishin nje popull i thjeshte,kalifet o udheheqesit e grupeve te ndryshme vinin nga shketetirat,por sic duket ne shkretetir fene eshte e veshtire ta bashkosh me afarin ndersa Jeruzalemi dhe per ata qe perfekt,feja perparon po perparoi dhe afari.
Islami qe shfaqej asaj kohe eshte nje islam pa urrejtje sidomos kunder ebrenjve,asgje nuk i ndante duhet te shkonin dakort,te dy palet mendonin qe zoti eshte nje dhe nuk diskutohet...
Si fillim edhe Muametit populli ebre i ishin simpatik,ishte nje popull i vuajtur si ata,i vuajtur nga grindjet midis tyre dhe i vuajtur nga pushtuesit e huaj.I miri Muamet si fillim mendoi se ky popull i vuajtur shpejt o vone do te perfundonin te ktheheshin myslyman,e Muameti e kishte arritur kete gje edhe me fise te tjera,ai e dinte mire historin por si te gjithe te huajt e Jeruzalemit nuk kishte kuptuar nje gje te thjeshte;ebrenjte mund te theren me njeri tjetrin po eshte e pamundur te ndrojne fene,mund ti heqesh cdo gje por jo besimin qe kane ne besimin e fese,e sic dihet mendojne se jane gjithmon me te vjeter se fetaret e rinj qe vin nga mbrapa,e provoi dhe Krishti qe ishte njeri i tyre...
Per te treguar ebrenjte dhe besimin qe kan dhe se si e mendojn,e kishte provuar dhe i madhi roman Pompeo qe mbasi kishte pushtuar Sirin e po pergatitej te pushtonte dhe Jeruzalemin e vendet pereth,degjon nje histori nga nje gjeneral i tij,gjenerali i tregon se ne nje qytet qe quhej Jeruzalem ishin dy vellezer ebrenj qe ishin ne lufte se kush duhet te ishte mbret.Pompeo behet kurioz dhe theret te dy vellezerit qe di degjoje e ti shpegoj planin e pushtimit te tij,ngel i habitur kur i degjon,nuk kishte pare nje grindje e nje urrejtje te tille,ai si roman e kuptonte zenien per nje qytet por nuk arrinte te kuptonte se ne te vertet lufta behej mbi interpretimin teologjik te fese,se duhej o nuk dujej te shtohej nje fjale ne lutje,e se si ishte drejt te kryhej sakrifikimi,e mbreti ne fuqi ishte dakort te lente mreterin po te binin dakort mbi keto vogelsira....

E keshtu dhe Muameti doli i zhgenjyer nga ky popull dhe me kalimin e kohes duhet te jete bindur,dhe per zgjenjimin dhe ai urdheroi te vriteshin disa ebrenj te nje fisi afer Jeruzalemit,po gjithmon pa i zdukur o sterminuar....

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Serafim sa po e kuptoj une ti qenke krishter,ne baz te historis qe e ke shenuar,kurse darwin mos pretendo qe ti  bejesh njerz antifetar,se feja eshte ajo qe e mban njeriun te gjall,e jo historia


Jam krishter fal nenes dhe babait,po si njeri nuk me presanton feja,dhe se eshte e imja.
Darvin shpeh ate qe mendon.E jam dakort qe eshte gabim.... te pretendosh-per te gjithe.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Serafim sa po e kuptoj une ti qenke krishter,ne baz te historis qe e ke shenuar,kurse darwin mos pretendo qe ti  bejesh njerz antifetar,se feja eshte ajo qe e mban njeriun te gjall,e jo historia


Jam krishter fal nenes dhe babait,po si njeri nuk me prezanton feja,dhe se eshte e imja.
Darvin shpreh ate qe mendon.E jam dakort qe eshte gabim.... te pretendosh-per te gjithe.

----------


## busavata

> Serafim sa po e kuptoj une ti qenke krishter,ne baz te historis qe e ke shenuar,kurse darwin mos pretendo qe ti  bejesh njerz antifetar,
> *se feja eshte ajo qe e mban njeriun te gjall,e jo historia*


*jeta  - historija 
feja  -  hysteria*

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> *jeta  - historija 
> feja  -  hysteria*


Zduhet te jete keshtu,dhe se keshtu eshte.

Busavate....ai Baal....qe thote :paqe ja nje fjale qe une dua qe ti ta njohesh,e ka thene 4000 mij vjet para lindjes se Krishtit....

----------


## sdi-gja

> Serafim sa po e kuptoj une ti qenke krishter,ne baz te historis qe e ke shenuar,kurse darwin mos pretendo qe ti  bejesh njerz antifetar,se feja eshte ajo qe e mban njeriun te gjall,e jo historia


Gjalle? Ka disa fe qe te vrasin, pyet Talibanet. 

Po Jerusalemi ka qene mijra vjete para se gabelt arab me fe muslimane e pushtuan. Muhameti e ka shpike islamin, shume vone.

----------


## busavata

> Gjalle? Ka disa fe qe te vrasin, pyet Talibanet. 
> 
> Po Jerusalemi ka qene mijra vjete para se gabelt arab me fe muslimane e pushtuan. *Muhameti e ka shpike islamin, shume vone*.



pse ? a asht dasht shumë ma heret ?
kush jan gabelet arab ?

----------


## sdi-gja

> pse ? a asht dasht shumë ma heret ?
> kush jan gabelet arab ?


Gabel eshte ky poshte http://historyofjihad.org/egypt10.jpg

Jo more, ka njerez qe kane shpike fe edhe mbas muhametit po mos pretendoni se c'ka keni pushtua jane tuajat.

----------

